# Da battle of da apokalyspe



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"hey! hey! boss, look at this!" screamed Raftle the gretchin working the radar.
"what is it ya grunt?" yelled Fargz
"the little dial is showing blimps of red!"
"scrammble da jetz den and ring da battle bell!!! somefing is lookin for a fight!"

"the high command had seen something usefull on this dammed planet?" Vershelk thought as his valkorie decened into the planets atmosphere.
But all Vershelk had seen was blood and battle. and as his valkrie landed he ran with all his comrades into something the orks liked best of all, Close combat.

In this role playing thread you can take part as 1(and only 1) race(imperial or orks). the outcome of the battle is up to you so make some mad stuff happen(keep it fair though)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

The drop pods of the Emperors Hounds 3rd company killed over 200 orks just by the flames of the drop pods.

"Make a perimeter, and defend it with all we've got, the verman cannot take this postion" yelled Captain Yal, "hold untill the assault squads can plant the observer, we need something for our ships sensers to lock onto to bring down the bombardment."

Three thunderhawks came down from the skies, then out of the sides came assault units, they activated there jump packs and sailed into the sea of orks. The thunderhawks made one more pass before the flacktrucks of the orks could lock on to them, they all shot at the lead stompa and managed to bring it crashing down, killing thousands of orks. Today was looking good for the Space Marines.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Android089, might I suggest holding off on the action thread and instead starting a recruitment thread first?

Also Mitchy, what part of your posts keeps things fair with your forces managing to have thousands of orks killed outright? Its like the next person coming along and practically wiping out your forces in one post.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

yes i know i messed this up so i will close the thread as soon as i find out how


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You can't close threads; members of the Heresy staff are the only ones able to do that. I'll close this one for you until your ready to start things, if I'm not amongst the players then drop me a PM.


----------

